# How would you make these?



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

The link below is to a relatively new thigh-high leg warmers pattern. Just looking at it makes me dizzy! I cannot imagine how bored I would be after doing the same colorway and stitch pattern for 28 inches.. I think I would go crazy! I like the thigh highs, though.. Just not enough to make them myself.

How would you change up the pattern to make it interesting to knit up? Just curious...

http://www.cattymakingout.com/2012/10/striped-lace-thigh-highs.html


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd probably look for something from one of Dee's shawls or there are some nice charted bookmarks even that could be repeated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

She gives you links to the stitch patterns that she's tweaked to work in the round. Take them and find a plain sock pattern to work them in. OR, just begin lower down than hers.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I think they look lovely.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They are very pretty.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

I've never found lace to be boring 

What *I* would hate is knitting I-cord around an elastic cord and * picking up * 115 stitches!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

My older daughter would certainly wear these!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Check with Nordic Mart for thigh high stockings and leg warmers, they even have a pattern for long underwear.

Carol J.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I like it the way it is!
I have made up my own thigh high leg warmers for work to wear over tights.
I hate being cold.
It takes me forever to warm up!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I would LOVE those... they look like the nice, warm tights that I wear in the winter with a skirt... no one but me would know they are not tights, but thigh-highs!  :lol: ;-)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They look very nice. Pity I can't wear them.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I like them, and I like the idea of wearing them over tights for extra warmth, but I wouldn't make them. I haven't weighed 140 lbs. since I was in about 4th grade!!! LOL!!


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

LindaH said:


> The link below is to a relatively new thigh-high leg warmers pattern. Just looking at it makes me dizzy! I cannot imagine how bored I would be after doing the same colorway and stitch pattern for 28 inches.. I think I would go crazy! I like the thigh highs, though.. Just not enough to make them myself.
> 
> How would you change up the pattern to make it interesting to knit up? Just curious...
> 
> http://www.cattymakingout.com/2012/10/striped-lace-thigh-highs.html


I hope that the women who asked how to make thigh-high leggings for her elderly husband sees this! Though this pattern makes you crazy I'm betting that you can find many alternatives for stitches, yarn and color...just use your imagination.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I also never find lace boring, socks either. Great pattern.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

There are some other really nice free patterns on this site. I love the gothic dress.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The thigh-highs look great. That's all I wear anymore in stockings. Love them. Can't stand the tightness of panty hose on my stomach. My prob. with this pattern tho. is the background color. I could never see it good enough to make them. :-(


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the Thigh-Highs. I can't wear panty hose as they are too tight on my stomach. T.H. are the only things I wear. My problem with this pattern is the back ground being dark. Very hard to read the pattern. I could never make them because of that.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

They are probably very nice but white printing on a black background is impossible for me to see.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh I love these. Gonna have to make myself a pair. Vique.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Use yarn that changes colors . . . other than that, no clue.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I knitted a similar pair back in the 60s when I was learning
lace and patterned knitting. I still have them! I don't think
I have the patience to knit them now.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

My question isn't how, but WHY.  
Of course I'm past the age of trying to be sexy to the rest of the world.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with all of you who say they can't wear pantihose, neither can I. Found the thigh highs and have worn them for 20 years. The object of knitting these in wool is for the warmth and I am itching to try a pair, first I thought about making leg warmers but these would be better yet.
My grandmother knit herself lacy stockings and wore them on her wedding day in the 1880's. I hope to make some too. For no other reason than to be warm when I have to go out in the cold weather. From what I see the younger women wearing today, these would be in fashion now.

Carol J.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

they are pretty though aren't they?


----------

